# Interior door trim vinyl kit?



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen any vinyl kits available for the window control areas? The Cruze doors are so blah being all black. Was hoping to find maybe a carbon fiber set to match the center console kits they have available.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yup, tons. Have you checked Ebay?
Best bet. 

Think they'll come in a kit that includes middle console though.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

bruteforce said:


> Has anyone seen any vinyl kits available for the window control areas? The Cruze doors are so blah being all black. Was hoping to find maybe a carbon fiber set to match the center console kits they have available.


If you ask me, the all ebony interior on the Cruze is boring and blah! They didn't do enough with this interior to make the all ebony interior look exciting and upscale. Its extremely boring and doesn't stand out and once the newness of the car wears off, I don't owners of the all ebony interior being very happy. I wish they took a book from Toyota because the ebony interior in the 2012 Camry SE is really nice!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Here ya go.

B&I® - Interior Dash Kits - 2012 Chevy Cruze Dash Kit - B&I

I will be getting the blue carbon fiber. Should match accents I'm doing to the exterior in the coming months.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i find it very expensive...u think it worth ? and is it really 3D ?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't know if it is truly 3D but yes I believe the kit is worth it. IMO you get what you pay for when it comes to dash kits. The B&I is nicely done, not overly crowded and should go with the interior nicely. I have the black on black interior though. If you have the black/tan or the black/red I'm not sure how a interior trim would look as it may be too much of different contrasting colors and patterns.

I'm sure the carbon fiber is not going to be as nice as 3M's Di-Noc or their 1080 Scotchprint but unfortunately if you want that material you will need to custom cut it and I'm not that skilled to do all the pieces that I would get in the kit.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> If you ask me, the all ebony interior on the Cruze is boring and blah! They didn't do enough with this interior to make the all ebony interior look exciting and upscale. Its extremely boring and doesn't stand out and once the newness of the car wears off, I don't owners of the all ebony interior being very happy. I wish they took a book from Toyota because the ebony interior in the 2012 Camry SE is really nice!


imo i love it. the balck interior is what gave it high ratings for best interiors!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> imo i love it. the balck interior is what gave it high ratings for best interiors!


To me, the black interior in the Cruze is just too all the same. Nothing catches your eye or stands out. The black cloth above the glove box as well is just asking to get filled with lint, dust and other random stains. When you do a black interior in my opinion, you just shouldn't only do black. I think if ebony is the main color, then you should also have a good sprinkled amount of a secondary color to help break up the monotony of a one color interior. Black interiors should have some silvers, grays or a use of different materials or designs in the fabric/leather to make things have depth and stand out in a car. 

Here are some pictures of the ebony interior in the 2012 Toyota Camry SE. My friend has this exact interior which I finally got the chance to see and ride in this past weekend! Man this black interior was done right and how one should be done. It's the first ebony interior I've ever really liked in a car. 

http://autoreds.com/uploads/2011/08/2012-Toyota-Camry-SE-Cockpit-588x392.jpg

http://autoreds.com/uploads/2011/08/2012-Toyota-Camry-SE-Interior-588x392.jpg

http://i.oodleimg.com/item/2997496197u_3x424x360f_2012_toyota_camry/?1335176794

http://images.gtcarlot.com/pictures/59839895.jpg


----------

